# Premier pépin hardware iPad2



## OzL (4 Avril 2011)

Salut,

voici une semaine que j'ai mon iPad2, et hier soir, ma femme a trouvé ça:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Le pire c'est que c'est arrivé entre le moment ou j'étais parti chercher ma femme
et ou on est rentré (donc moins d'1 heure)

Je me suis dis c'est pitet logiciel, même après une resto, rien ne change... C'est bien hardware.

Pour info j'ai un blanc 16Go wifi, acheté à la fnac.

Si vous avez le soucis, n'hésitez pas à alimenter.

@+


----------



## worldice (4 Avril 2011)

Restore-le et regarde mais j'ai bien peur que ça soit matériel... Une ligne de pixels grillés ! Dans ce cas là, appelle Apple !


----------



## OzL (4 Avril 2011)

j'ai pris rdv dans un apple store.
Je verrais à ce moment ce que me dira le mec du genius bar.


----------



## Padawanlady (4 Avril 2011)

ca c est pas de bol ! j'espere que si c'est les pixels, ils t'en donneront un neuf direct...


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> ca c est pas de bol ! j'espere que si c'est les pixels, ils t'en donneront un neuf direct...



Oui. Les règles c'est, je crois, à partir de 3/4 pixels morts sur un ordi (pour les remplacer) et peut-être dès 1pixel sur l'iPad. De toutes manières, si c'est des pixels morts, tu as explosé ces limites !


----------



## OzL (5 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Oui. Les règles c'est, je crois, à partir de 3/4 pixels morts sur un ordi (pour les remplacer) et peut-être dès 1pixel sur l'iPad. De toutes manières, si c'est des pixels morts, tu as explosé ces limites !



bah du coup, par acquis de conscience, j'ai appelé le support apple, comme tu l'as suggéré plus haut. Donc ouais, je vais dans un apple store et ils procéderont au changement de la bête


----------



## OzL (8 Avril 2011)

un petit tour au genius bar et hop, mon ipad a été changé.
efficace et rapide


----------



## UnAm (8 Avril 2011)

Tout est bien qui finit bien


----------

